# Help: 91 Stanza/No tail or dash lights!



## rlsfans2 (Dec 18, 2003)

My 1991 Stanza has no tail lights. All of the bulbs work in the tail light assembly (the taillamp/brake bulbs illuminate on the thick coil inside the bulbs when the brake is applied) I found the reverse lamp fuse blown and replaced it, still not fixed. I cannot find any other obvious problems. 
Thank you in advance for any help, 
Tony


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

so the lights illuminate slightly but not enough, Tails and brakes, what about turn signals? It sounds like you might have a bad ground or a short somewhere if none of the lights work fully(but a short usually blows a fuse). If you can, try checking continuity to ground at the light sockets, and see if your getting a full 12v on the positive side as well. When you say dash lights, do you mean gauge lights or all the lights located on the dash?


----------



## rlsfans2 (Dec 18, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> so the lights illuminate slightly but not enough, Tails and brakes, what about turn signals? It sounds like you might have a bad ground or a short somewhere if none of the lights work fully(but a short usually blows a fuse). If you can, try checking continuity to ground at the light sockets, and see if your getting a full 12v on the positive side as well. When you say dash lights, do you mean gauge lights or all the lights located on the dash?


The tail lights do not illuminate at all, neither do the dash lights. The warning and informational lights (brights/oil/check engine) all work fine.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

ok, let me get this straight, taillights, not brake lights? Because if it's only the brake lights that don't don't work, i'd say you have a bad brake light switch or perhaps it just needs to be adjusted. But if it's your tails, not brakes, then i would bet on a bad ground. I'm not sure about the dash lights, do you have any way to check for voltage/resistance?


----------



## rlsfans2 (Dec 18, 2003)

Correct, it is not the brake lights, they work fine. I do have a multimeter.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

how about your front clearance lights, do they work, if so then i would really suspect the ground for the the tails, check that stuff i posted before and let me know what you come up with.


----------



## IUnderStanza (Feb 28, 2004)

rlsfans2 said:


> My 1991 Stanza has no tail lights. All of the bulbs work in the tail light assembly (the taillamp/brake bulbs illuminate on the thick coil inside the bulbs when the brake is applied) I found the reverse lamp fuse blown and replaced it, still not fixed. I cannot find any other obvious problems.
> Thank you in advance for any help,
> Tony


Check some other fuses, some of them are labeled oddly...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

IUnderStanza said:


> Check some other fuses, some of them are labeled oddly...


I would agree check all the fuses in the fuse block. The brake lights and tail lights share the same ground in the rear so I don't think that is the problem.

Troy


----------



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

rlsfans2 said:


> My 1991 Stanza has no tail lights. All of the bulbs work in the tail light assembly (the taillamp/brake bulbs illuminate on the thick coil inside the bulbs when the brake is applied) I found the reverse lamp fuse blown and replaced it, still not fixed. I cannot find any other obvious problems.
> Thank you in advance for any help,
> Tony


It's a fuse for sure, but not that fuse most likely. Check your radio fuse, along with some others. Also, something may not be grounded correctly causing the fuse's blown... so if you keep blowing fuses, find where the grounding error is at.


----------



## U12 2NR (May 31, 2004)

if it's not a fuse, it's most likely your time control unit. a broken line on the PCB will cause this, you can solder it back together. The time control unit is located at the drivers left foot area, you'll see a plastic cover held on by one screw, remove it and you'll see a white box, which is the time control unit open it and carefully inspect it.


----------

